# Search for livery yard



## jesswood (24 May 2015)

I was wondering if anyone could help me locate a livery yard anywhere from rainford/St helens/Knowsley/melling/kirby/bikerstaffe. Just for one 15hh gelding. Preferably with good turnout, decent stables and outdoor/hacking to ride, he is my first horse so I'm not familIar with what livery yards are out there. Thank you all in advance for any suggestions &#128522;&#128052;


----------



## Lexi_ (25 May 2015)

Lots of the ones round there don't seem to advertise - perhaps go for a drive round and pop your head into a few places? There's Websters in Rainford (think he's full?) and a little yard in Crank which has limited facilities but amazing turnout.


----------



## jesswood (25 May 2015)

Thank you for your help yes we have had a wander but only really found the ones that we know of and can find! A lot seem to be hidden away


----------



## neddy man (25 May 2015)

try www.liveryfinder.co.uk or www.liverylist.co.uk


----------

